# balneario (ciudad con playas)



## transparente

¿Cómo podría traducir "balneario" en este caso?

resort? no creo.
coastal city?

Gracias!


----------



## loladamore

Coastal resort, seaside resort, seaside/coastal town/city, beach resort... the world is your oyster!


----------



## panorama

Me parece que cabe muy bien: Resort town


----------



## transparente

Graciasssss!!!


----------



## pejeman

transparente said:


> ¿Cómo podría traducir "balneario" en este caso?
> 
> resort? no creo.
> coastal city?
> 
> Gracias!


 
Acapulco y Cancún son considerados "resort" y "tourist resort". Claro que ambos son "beach resort"

Saludos


----------



## loladamore

panorama said:


> Me parece que cabe muy bien: Resort town


 
Está bien, pero no necesariamente implica que haya playa.


----------



## Senordineroman

Yo estaba en Mexico (Iguala, Guerrerro - Ahuehuepan) en agosto, y los balnearios eran albercas, pero con un poco mas yo creo.  

Puede ser que un "balneario" es diferente, segun el pais donde se encuentre uno.  







--------------------------------------------------------------
Corrijan mis errores.  Si no, los mato.


----------



## transparente

Para que no haya duda, voy a poner "beach resort". 

Muy amables, todos!


----------



## pejeman

ChrisCashman said:


> Yo estaba en Mexico (Iguala, Guerrerro - Ahuehuepan) en agosto, y los balnearios eran albercas, pero con un poco mas yo creo.
> 
> Puede ser que un "balneario" es diferente, segun el pais donde se encuentre uno.
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Corrijan mis errores. Si no, los mato.


 
Es que un balneario es un lugar donde se pueden tomar baños, ya sea con agua de mar o de otra fuente. Hay ciudades consideradas balnearios a la orilla del mar como Acapulco y otras que están tierra adentro, como Ixtapan de la Sal, en el estado de México o la alemana Baden Baden. 

En México también les llamamos balnearios a lugares donde puedes ir a tomar baños, aunque la ciudad en que se encuentren no sea considerada un balneario.

Saludos


----------



## nadiacano80

Hola a todos
Como puedo decir en inglés "balneario", hay una palabra específica? Hay algo aproximado?
Gracias!


----------



## JB

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=balneario


----------



## kazijistan

En algunas partes lo he visto traducido como "resort", pero nunca me ha calzado mucho, considerando los modelos de "resort" que se observa en cierta publicidad.


----------



## Mafe Dongo

_*Balneario:*_ Lugar de ocio que se ubica en las orillas del mar, ríos y lagos, donde se puede practicar el campismo y la natación. Yo diría *resort*
*Balneario: *Lugar dedicado al reposo y la curación a través de la utilización del agua. *Spa* maybe?


----------



## t_florida

“Resort*” *tiene implicaciones de hotelería. 

  Personalmente, creo que depende del contexto y de dónde estés. En mi país se origen, por ejemplo, un Balneario es simplemente un área costera con duchas abiertas al público. Esto no se consideraría como “Resort”. Sin embargo, en España creo que puede ser un “Spa”, como ya han recomendado.  

  ¿Tiene la oración completa?


----------



## SmallJosie

(Health) Spa or Health farm.


----------



## saqib

I am having trouble figuring out the meaning of the word _balneario _in this sentence (Gabriel Garcia Marquez, _El rastro de tu sangre en la nieve_). _

Ahí estaba, además el saxofón tenor que había sido la pasión dominante en la vida de Nena Daconte antes de que sucumbiera al amor contrariado de su tierno pandillero de balneario.

_Creo que es:

There was, moreover a tenor saxophone that had been the dominant passion in Nena Daconte's live before she had succumbed to the tough love of her tender gang member or spa?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

diría que balneario es *"beach town"*


----------



## saqib

gracias senor


----------



## fsabroso

Encantado de ayudar.

Saludos!


----------



## Discovery

Como podria escribir la palabra Balñeario en Ingles.

Esta se refiere a lugares turisticos en rios o piscinas de agua natural.


----------



## sunce

*balneario* _m_ spa


----------



## Discovery

Pero un Spa es como un lugar donde hay jacuzzi o en un gimnasio.  Esta clase de balñeario son rios donde la gente llega a ser picnics.  Todo esta rodeado de árboles y naturaleza


----------



## sunce

Un balneario es un centro dedicado al reposo y a la curación atraves del agua termal. Suelen estar cerca de ríos, en lugares en plena naturaleza donde haya fuentes de agua medicinal.
Balñeario no sé lo que es, siento no poder ayudarte


----------



## packattack

spa means cure by using water (sanar per aqua) es Romano perdón


----------



## lapachis8

Discovery said:


> Como podria escribir la palabra Balñeario en Ingles.
> 
> Esta se refiere a lugares turisticos en rios o piscinas de agua natural.


 
Hola,
He oido a algunos angloparlantes llamar a los balnearios *springs* o *hot springs* si son balnearios de aguas termales.
Cuando vas a un balneario, no necesariamente vas a curarte de algo. Actualmente, el término spa no necesariamente es un lugar en el que te curen de algo, pues se ha convertido ya en un lugar con propósitos estéticos o relajantes más que curativos.
saludos


----------



## mlj

Balneario nosotros les decimos a los diferentes paradores en la playa ó en el río ,más que a un spa o una piscina o piletas .


----------



## JustGeo

¡Buen dia, mis estimados foreros! Me gustaria que me ayudaran con la mejor o más apropiada traducción de la palabra "balneario", ya que spa o resort no me convencen mucho... ¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## jeka

Si se refiere a la playa solo la denominamos "beach", pero si se refiere a un comnjunto de piscinas, con juegos en ellas, bar en el centroe, etc se denomina "water park"


----------



## Outsider

JustGeo said:


> Me gustaria que me ayudaran con la mejor o más apropiada traducción de la palabra "balneario", ya que spa o resort no me convencen mucho...


¿Por qué no?


----------



## zumac

A water park is a much higher class place than a balneario.

A balneario is simply a "public pool."

Saludos.


----------



## JustGeo

Muchas gracias a todos por sus sugerencias. Outsider, la razón por la que no me convencen esas dos palabras es por lo que explica Zumac en su post.


----------



## mariposita

Interestante Aquí en España *un balneario* es efectivamente *a spa* (de lujo, incluso). Parece que el término se usa de distintas maneras en otros paises.


----------



## Mirlo

Les cuento que en Panamá un balneario es todo lo que tiene que ver con agua "Playa, piscina, rio, etc..."

saludos,


----------



## Carrie B

Bueno, sólo para meter un poco más de lío, Justgeo tiene razón: en España no es lo mismo un "balneario" que un "spa", aunque se suelen usar ambos términos indiferentemente.
Ambos realizan tratamientos, pero el balneario usa aguas minero-medicinales y el SPA usa agua corriente a la que se añaden sales u otros productos. Generalmente los SPA suelen ser urbanos.
Pero no se cuál es la traducción de "balneario"

Saludos


----------



## zumac

When I referred to a balneario as a public pool, I was talking about the Mexico City area in general. I vistied several balnearios in this area when I was young. My impression was that they were quite low class, similar to some city pools in New York City.

However, in Spain, I do recall visiting a high class balneario in Cestona, Guipuzcoa. So yes, balneario in Spain has a different meaning than in Mexico.

There are exceptions. The spa at Ixtapan de la Sal in Mexico is sometimes referred to as the balneario.

Saludos.


----------



## mariposita

Carrie B said:


> Bueno, sólo para meter un poco más de lío, Justgeo tiene razón: en España no es lo mismo un "balneario" que un "spa", aunque se suelen usar ambos términos indiferentemente.
> Ambos realizan tratamientos, pero el balneario usa aguas minero-medicinales y el SPA usa agua corriente a la que se añaden sales u otros productos. Generalmente los SPA suelen ser urbanos.
> Pero no se cuál es la traducción de "balneario"
> 
> Saludos


 
Ambos se llaman spas en EE.UU...  pero también hay que apuntar que hay varios balnearios urbanos aquí en Madrid que no usan nada de aguas minerales...


----------



## Carrie B

A eso iba, mariposita; "SPA" se puede usar para los "balnearios urbanos", pero no para los "balnearios", que usan aguas minero-medicinales 
Sin embargo, SPA se suele usar para todos, aunque -como he dicho- hay esa "pequeña" diferencia.


----------



## mariposita

Carrie B said:


> Sin embargo, SPA se suele usar para todos, aunque -como he dicho- hay esa "pequeña" diferencia.


 
¿En castellano quieres decir? Porque en inglés no distinguimos. Ambos son *spas*. Es que casi nunca he visto la palabra spa usada así... me parece (a lo mejor me equivoco) que todos son balnearios aquí en Madrid.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

ordira said:


> un maestro norteamericano decía "watering place" o "watering park"


 
A "watering place" is a place such as Bath, or Baden-Baden, or Vichy, or Saratoga: a resort famous for springs of mineral water. While one may bathe in the waters at such places, the most common thing to do is to _drink_ them.  It is not a place where people go to swim.

"Watering park" is incorrect, and means nothing in English; I suspect that the teacher intended "water park".


----------



## rcgy

That makes a lot of sense. I've noticed in Perú they tend to call beaches "balnearios", even when they are not really resorts.


----------



## morochina007

Hola a todos, en el post anterior el señor fsabroso escribio, para mi, lo que en el Peru se llama balneario: "beach town" corresponde a una ciudad que no solo tiene lugares de reposo y playas, si no que tiene mas q eso y esta frente al mar. Espero que los ayude,
Saludos!


----------



## esp-eng-deu

morochina007 said:


> Hola a todos, en el post anterior el señor fsabroso escribio, para mi, lo que en el Peru se llama balneario: "beach town" corresponde a una ciudad que no solo tiene lugares de reposo y playas, si no que tiene mas q eso y esta frente al mar. Espero que los ayude,
> Saludos!


En Uruguay es muy parecido, a veces se usa como sinónimo de barrio, mientras que a veces tiene un significado más parecido a pueblo playero turístico


----------

